# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Sennheiser HD 4.50BTNC

## nkarama

Sennheiser HD 4.50BTNC Wireless Active noise canceling Ακουστικά. 
Εχουν κάνει όλους και όλους 2 κύκλους φόρτισης, χρησιμοποιημένα σε 2 ταξίδια στο εξωτερικό.

Σαν καινούργια στο κουτί τους.  -- 95 Euro --

Αγορασμένα 4/12/2019 με πόντους απο εσωτερικό πρόγραμμα επιβράβευσης της εταιρίας που εργάζομαι και έχουν σταλεί απο Ολλανδία. Ως εκ τούτου η εγγύηση παρέχεται πρωτίστως απο την εταιρία που τα πούλησε αλλά φαντάζομαι και η αντιπροσωπεία εδώ θα δεχθεί να τα καλύψει, δεν βλέπω τον λόγω γιατί όχι.)

Υπάρχουν όλα τα σχετικά έγγραφα που αποδεικνύουν ημερομηνία αγορά κτλ.

Πωλούνται γιατί η εταιρία αποφάσισε να  παρέχει σε όλους τους μηχανικούς της Noise Canceling ακουστικά, οπότε δεν τα χρειάζομαι πλέον καθώς έχω τα εταιρικά.


0F4A8671-709D-4DCF-A8B4-5498700CD1AF.jpg 1F80BF78-71E0-46FE-AE6B-38E05917E06B.jpeg 8A87BF5C-E157-4042-8EDD-AAFCAC1EE253.jpg

----------


## lepouras



----------

